#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  Enlace usando um par de Antena LHG-5 Mikrotik fazendo um pequeno teste

## map



----------


## engrobsonsouza

Quantos Km?

----------


## map

20 km, e ainda falta realinhar um lado do PTP

----------


## engrobsonsouza

Top demais então. É perfeita para clientes que estão há uma longa distância então né? Sendo meus APs Rb 912.

----------


## saveironorte

amigo vc poderia passar o contato de seu fornecedor, pois o meu não dispõe de novidade rsrsr

Enviado via MotoG3 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## map

top mesmo, vai fica bom sim eu estavo usando sxt em um painel com rb912 já e bom, imagina agora com as LHG-5 rsrsrsrrs

----------


## map

compro direto no shop china em pedro Juan caballero PY rsrsrsr

----------


## saveironorte

muito obrigado

Enviado via MotoG3 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## engrobsonsouza

> compro direto no shop china em pedro Juan caballero PY rsrsrsr


Amigo, como funciona essas compras no paraguay, é de boa?

Enviado via D6633 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## map

eu moro a 80 km dela, para mim fica fácil, mas para levar para outro estado e so passar na receita e tirar a nota que vai tranquilo

----------


## engrobsonsouza

> eu moro a 80 km dela, para mim fica fácil, mas para levar para outro estado e so passar na receita e tirar a nota que vai tranquilo


Huum. Entendi. Eu que moro na Bahia, como seria?

Enviado via D6633 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## carlinhotocabrabo

já esta a venda na linkteck, vi tambem no ML. não gostei do sistema de fixação, 2 abraçadeiras de aço é economia porca demais, ai quebra na hora de ajustar a elevação

----------


## map

e um pouco ruim as abraçadeiras, só que eu uso um suporte com elevações a e fica bom

----------


## pedrohafe

Você poderia mostrar a tela de status da estação também?

----------


## haragonet

> compro direto no shop china em pedro Juan caballero PY rsrsrsr


Qual o nome da loja que vc compra lá?

Obrigado

----------


## VJDvalter

Caros amigos, minha Basebox RB912 Versão 6.30.4 que está configurada como Apbridge distribuindo sinal em um pontomultiponto, hoje fui cadastrar um novo cliente na aba wireless e não a encontrei, ela sumiu das opções do menu do canto esquerdo, opção wireless que fica abaixo de interface. É a aba wireless onde fica o access list. Não foi mexido por ninguem e nem feito atualização.

----------


## engrobsonsouza

> Caros amigos, minha Basebox RB912 Versão 6.30.4 que está configurada como Apbridge distribuindo sinal em um pontomultiponto, hoje fui cadastrar um novo cliente na aba wireless e não a encontrei, ela sumiu das opções do menu do canto esquerdo, opção wireless que fica abaixo de interface. É a aba wireless onde fica o access list. Não foi mexido por ninguem e nem feito atualização.


Explique um pouco melhor. Tire prints. 

Enviado via D6633 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## inquiery

@*VJDvalter*

Eu li no Changelog algo sobre a tentativa de instalar 2 pacotes wireless resultar não instalação de nenhum, e remover quaisquer pacote wireless presente no dispositivo. Algo a ver com evitar conflitos entre os pacotes. Porém, acho que isso foi de um release da versão 6.35.x

Em todo caso, reinstala o RouterOS, só baixa a versão que acha interessante usar. O pacote "routeros" (main) ja vem com o pacote wireless padrão da distribuição , que se não me engano é o cm2, e nos changelog da versão 6.36 o fp virou pacote legacy, ou seja, deixa instalado o cm2 que é o que virou oficial (e nos fóruns do mikrotik li algo sobre o pacote cm2 ter melhorias de desempenho).

Em todo caso, verifica lá em System->Packages se você realmente não tem nenhum pacote wireless instalado, ou se ele está só desativado. Se tiver 2 pacotes wireless instalados, remove 1 deles.

----------


## VJDvalter

Caro inquiery 

fui em System->Packages e lá está instalado o wireless fp e o wireless cm2 (o cm2 está desativado), não foi feito nenhuma alteração no sistema, digo atualização de routeros e licença. Num dia a aba wireless estava lá e ontem não mais. É o botão wireless onde vamos em tem a opção accesslist, registration.

----------


## VJDvalter

Lembro que ela está em pleno funcionamento na torre. Clientes conectados e usando internet. só não aparece mais pra mim a aba wireless, mas a interface aparece tudo normal.

----------


## inquiery

Deve ser algum bug então de ter os 2 pacotes Wireless instalados. E de repente esse foi um dos motivos da versão 6.35.x não permitir mais a instalação de 2 wireless simultâneos. Por nada você foi uma das "vítimas" desse bug que nas versões mais novas já não deve ocorrer mais.

Eu no seu caso desinstalaria o pacote wireless-fp, e habilitaria o pacote wireless-cm2 que ja está instalado, visto as configurações serem compartilhadas entre os pacotes, qualquer se seja o pacote que você deixe instalado, não perde config nenhuma (considerando que tudo ocorra certo, porém, como ja deu esse bug ai, vai saber o que o futuro reserva né?).

----------


## VJDvalter

Vejam um print do problema, não aparece a aba wireless que vem logo abaixo de interfaces.

----------


## engrobsonsouza

> Vejam um print do problema, não aparece a aba wireless que vem logo abaixo de interfaces.


Amigo, vá em System e depois em packages e manda um outro print 

Enviado via D6633 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## VJDvalter

Caros amigos, fui agora tirar um novo print do system/packages e quanto abri a RB via winbox, vejo que aparecia a aba wireless, conforme novo print, mas o que pode estar causando isso.

----------


## engrobsonsouza

> Caros amigos, fui agora tirar um novo print do system/packages e quanto abri a RB via winbox, vejo que aparecia a aba wireless, conforme novo print, mas o que pode estar causando isso.


Amigo, quer que eu tente resolver via teamviewer?

Enviado via D6633 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## VJDvalter

Caro engrobsonsouza, te agradeço muito pela sua disponibilidade em mim ajudar, mas vou ver se o problema vai voltar, se der novamente eu te aciono, desde já te agradeço. Já aproveitei e fiz um beckup

----------


## engrobsonsouza

> Caro engrobsonsouza, te agradeço muito pela sua disponibilidade em mim ajudar, mas vou ver se o problema vai voltar, se der novamente eu te aciono, desde já te agradeço. Já aproveitei e fiz um beckup


Pronto. Qualquer coisa só avisar.

Enviado via D6633 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## map

compro no shopping china

----------


## eli

amigo.. a visada é 100% ou contem obstáculos, arvores etc? quero fazer um PTP apenas 7km com ela. o que você me diz com essa distancia tenho um ganho bom... poste um print de quantos megas tão passando por ela

----------


## rafaelplis

Alguem conseguiu fazer o desbloqueio do Pais dessa antena comprei umas vem tudo com USA travado

----------


## RSCEQUIPAMENTOS

vendo lhg5 por 270,00 reais, 
via mercado livre
completa nova
whats 49 9-9806 1717

----------


## euanent

Eu achei esta antena um lixo...Eradia sinal igual um omni.
acho ela no scan a 2k de costas con sinal 70...
nao sei se e a verção do router os mas o ccq dela varia absurdo.. pode ser pela interferência q ela recebe já q e praticamente uma omni.
Ultimamente estou muito decepcionado com mk com radios..
Se não fosse a sxt para salvar tinha mandado ir pro espaço.

----------


## JonasMT

> vendo lhg5 por 270,00 reais, 
> via mercado livre
> completa nova
> whats 49 9-9806 1717


envia com nfe?

----------


## euanent

amigo nao usa esta antena pra fazer isso ela nao presta...
ja me deu muita dor de cabeça..
hoje to feliz com par de Power Bean isso.

----------


## luishenrique

Show, passou quanto de banda?

----------


## delegato

As primeiras LHG que comprei a 10 meses atrás vieram boas, porem as que comprei recentemente, so travando a porta ethernet, um mal comum do mikrotik que nunca tem solucao.
Entra versao, sai versao, sai radio lanca radio e nunca resolvem isso, uma versao?

----------

